
The clusterfuck hidden in the Kubernetes code base - pplonski86
https://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/fosdem/2019/UD2.120/kubernetesclusterfuck.webm
======
heyjudy
Only one? My official impression of k8s from many sources, bug reports,
first-, second- and third-hand experiences is that there's quite a pile of mud
with steam rising from it. There may or may not be viable alternatives, but on
its own, quality is a qualitative quality that appears to yours truly to be
seriously lacking on multiple fronts.

